

How I Built a Working Online Poker Bot, Part 6 - dnaquin
http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/how-i-built-a-working-online-poker-bot-6

======
thwarted
Writing strace for Windows.

This series is more interesting for the information and method on subverting
what you might thing is a secure system than for the poker part of it. Using
poker as the backdrop is a good way to drum up interest though.

